
Plain Exchange Has Been Rejected by the Apple App Store - lastspurt17
https://medium.com/plain-exchange-team/plain-exchange-has-been-rejected-by-the-apple-app-store-49cd6b9df50b#.x4ddsadjj
======
bobinator6060
so, if Uber and airbnb are facilitation in-person illegal transportation and
illegal house sharing, shouldn't they be banned as well?

~~~
lastspurt17
exactly. thanks for your comment bobinator

